# Please help! Constant burning feeling.



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I've had a fairly constant burning feeling in the vaginal area for the last 2 months or so. Sometimes it's worse after urination or a BM. I'm 40 y/o and am seeing my dr. tomorrow for a regular checkup. I don't think it's any kind of infection. there are no symptoms of infection, just this burning, irritated feeling. Could I be going into perimenopause and could this be the thinning of tissues I keep hearing about? Any help from those with past experience will be appreciated.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I had something vaguely similar. For 1-1/2 years I had burning pain in most of my pelvic region, though not vaginal. Sometimes I'd have bloating too. I believe it was because I lost most of my body fat and, thus, also my store of hormones; it was like I was suddently going through premature meno. Docs wouldn't tell me much of anything. I started using progesterone cream on my own, for other problems, and within 2 weeks I began noticing some relief of the burning! So, yes, perhaps it has something to do with thinning of tissues and, thus, more irritation (and in some cases infection). Also, hormones could play a role by causing too much nerve excitability when imbalanced. I'll be interested in hearing what your doc says, though.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

let me know how the doc visit goes and what you decide to do. good luck.


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Dr. visit went very well. He was very kind and wanted to do all he could to help me out. Don't know why I thought he would think otherwise! You just never know with some of these docs.Anyway, turns out I do have thinning vaginal tissue and that is what is causing the burning. He prescribed some cream (not estrogen but Rx anti-inflammatory) and a higher dose estrogen BCP. If they don't help, I'm to come back and see him.Thanks for the support and info! It really did help to know someone cared.


----------



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm having the same problem! The only trouble is, I'm 24. It can't, then, be menopause. My doc has tested me for EVERYTHING and can't figure out what's wrong. He has me on Elavil but it hasn't kicked in yet. Also, I pee more than is normal. The doc says it could be a condition called vulvodynia, which often afflicts women with IBS (!). Anyone know any more about this?


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I found out what I have is atrophic vaginitis and it's a skin condition. I've been using an anti-inflammatory cream by Rx and it has helped alot. I've also been put on a higher dose estrogen BCP.I read that it can affect younger women. It happened to me after giving birth to my daughter 12 years ago. I just didn't know what it was at the time. It's caused from low estrogen levels.I truly hope you get better. I couldn't believe how miserable I was feeling.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi new patient. PLEASE PLEASE REPLY OR SEND ME AND EMAIL AFTER READING WHAT I HAVE TO TELL YOU. This is my story I am 22 years old. I started having the same symptoms you are describing at the same time I develped IBS. ON june 2000, I developed my first vaginal infection. My gynecologist told me it was a yeast infection; however after I used terazol( a prescreption cream like monistat) it didn't go away. Now its been two years and I've seen four gynecologists and to family doctors, I've had least 10 cultures done, annd all came back normal except for the second to last one which showed I had a strep b infection. Even though I took the antibiotics for it, the irritation doesn't go away. I had terazol and diflucan as well as treatment for bacterial vaginosis, but the only thing that works is monistat or terazol which helps although they don't always take the irritation away. Thank god the irritation has been decreasing over time, but it's still there and the doctors cant tell me what it is. As I researched my symptoms, I came across a condition called cytolytic vaginosis which mimics the symptoms of a yeast infection and which sounds like our symptoms too. I don't remember details but it has something to do with the vaginal ph, and its usually relived with baking soda sitz baths or douches if necessary. I've never been told that I have vulvodynia, but I hope it is not because I've read about it and it usually( I dont mean to offend any one, I just hope people learn from my experience) interferes with your sex life. I've had my sex life greatly affected, and its hard for me and my husband ( married on 3/02) to deal with this situation. I will ask my gyno if he thinks I have vulvodynia. I hope you get better. I got better over time even though it hasn't gone away. Oh I almost forgot I don't use soap in that area. What I do is I stir about a tablespoon of baking soda in about 10 ounces of water, then I rinse with plain water. I don't use toilet paper when urinate if I feel irritated. I use cotton terry cloths. the ones you use to bath babies. Even when Im not irritated, I use the terry cloths as soon as I get home, but I carry them with me when I go outside if im particularly irritated or just to prevent the irritation. Believe me this has helped a lot. Also I don't wear underware when Im at home unless its totally necessary. The air somehow keeps me from getting irritated too often. I hope I didn't write too much. Good luck. Hope you feel better.


----------



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't think my problem is yeast, because I don't have any swelling or itching...the doc says I appear perfectly normal to the naked eye. I'm looking into interstitial cystitis, which can mimic vulvodynia.I feel your pain on the sex thing. This whole thing started when I started a new relationship and was having sex again after 2 years of celibacy. Keep me updated if you find out anything, and hang in there, sister!


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Wow - another one with similar symptoms. For me though, it's only painful during sex (stings during and after like a million razors have been cutting little cuts) During other times I have no itching, irritation or pain at all. I had thought it was BCP and last month started taking Ortho as it had a more equal amount of estro/testosterone. I was taking Zovia and bascially, had no libido. It's too early to tell, but I am hoping my drive comes back.I know when I'm not on the pill I have a great sex drive (hows that for irony?) don't have painful sex... I'm not sure what the problem is but I'm going to ask my GP about that vulv.. thing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoa, I've had that! Only a couple of times, but those times it kept coming back. I found that neither switching to a different soap nor a different underwear material etc. makes a difference at those times. My doctor said it wasn't an infection, more likely an allergy, but then why do I only get it a couple of times a year? And with me it also started back up after I became sexually active again after 2 years of abstinence...coincidence?


----------

